# Public Restroom?



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

I realize this might open a can of worms here....but was at LaDue today and noticed a man pi$$ing off the back of his boat. I've got a steel bladder and fished for 7hrs today with no issue, but is it wrong that Im upset?

BTW went trolling for walleye, caught about 40+ white perch instead and a couple cats. The cats were strange, about 12"s very pale in color and had a bunch of black spots.

Thanks


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

holding it causes prostate problems, let er fly man... let er fly


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

i fill up gatorade bottles as fast as i drink em lol


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

The guy should have had an empty water bottle, or something.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

What exactly is the problem with it? Only thing I think is that if someone is going to do it then make sure nobody is around. So maybe he couldve done it in a bottle since someone was obviously around(you) but other then that I really could care less. Just my opinion.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

You must not spend much time on the water!! Fished West Branch eight hours today. After coffee this morning, bottled waters for the heat, my Maxwell house Coffee container was used MANY times.
John


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i use a gatoraide bottle... and then sometimes i go right of the back!!! but i make sure no one see my worm.. or my bobbers for that matter


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

It's no big deal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i use a tide bottle on erie . the gatoraide bottles have too small an opening. better in ladue ,than in your swimming pool?


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Was probably me. Hey, if you got to go, you got to go! There wasn't anyone within 200 yards of me though. Atleast you didn't see me taking a dump.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, quit peeking!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Like said before, if ya gotta go....GO. I love running the bow mount while the guy in the back is going!! And I think I've seen FishKrazy pooping before, not cool man!


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like them cats may have been swimming in that piss water!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

them dam fish come up when i pee in the water,,, must think im holding a maggot or a wax worm,


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

Twitch13 said:


> holding it causes prostate problems, let er fly man... let er fly


we all gotta go. take his advice. don't cause problems for yourself down the road. mother nature and father time catches up with everyone.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

As long as there's no one nearby and you aren't on private property, what's the harm? I figure the fish, birds, and other wildlife are probably leaving far more bodily waste in the lake than a few fishermen. 

Besides even with those lakes that have port-a-jon's by the launches, the things are usually so gross that I'd feel safer just going in the woods. 

When I was out at the Maumee in the spring, I saw some fishermen taking dumps in people's yards. Now that I could see people getting angry about.


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Just so people dont get offended I went out today and got a bucket with a toilet seat. But I am still going to take a leak standing up, so no peeking.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

I just wanna know why you are upset... are you jealous of his rod or something?


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha


ahh, the old 7' St. Croix strikes again


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Let er rip man, far and proud


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

One thing I have learned, if you want to get a hit on your line, take a leak! Never fails, as soon as it starts to flow the rod starts to bend!

I like the plastic Maxwell house coffee cans, easy to hold, plenty of room!


----------



## recem[email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes and the older you get the more the rod bends. If you got to go ,just go.
And that worm is not for trolling.....

WHERE DOES THAT FISH PEE AT???


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

I expected some p'ers but not dumpers...wow. I do use a gatorade bottle if I have too, I do not have rod envy, and lastly I feel bad for the residents of Akron who eventually drink this P water........ 

Makes launching the boat and getting wet so much more enjoyable now  Thanks


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

actually the other day i saw a catfish trying to hold a tiny gaterade bottle and trying to pee. i felt reall bad b/c his pectoral fins were so small he couldnt hold the bottle and himself at the same time. he was just trying to be ethical. poor fella.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

scappy193 said:


> actually the other day i saw a catfish trying to hold a tiny gaterade bottle and trying to pee. i felt reall bad b/c his pectoral fins were so small he couldnt hold the bottle and himself at the same time. he was just trying to be ethical. poor fella.


Okay that right there had me busting a gut. Good one!!

I don't really see any reason to be concerned with the urinating in the lake. The water gets purified anyways. And there are far worse things in the water than someone's urine. The few people that do that would not even compare to the number of animals that do the same thing along the shore or anywhere within the drainage area.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

all I can say is come on you need to lighten up a little man,I don`t see anything wrong with it as long as your discreet about it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not peeing off a boat -

is like fishing without beer . . . . . . . .


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Just wait til you're middle age.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, now we have to worry about Pee-TA........................

hospital urinal bottle works better than all the other referenced bottles + it has a nice handle for dumping & rinsing.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys REALLY need to look up the Arrow head beer commercial on youtube...I'd post a link but I'm at work and the nazis here block youtube..If someone else could do it after they watch it that'd be great.


----------



## jlbrokaw (Mar 17, 2009)

Here ya go

 ArrowHead commercial


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

HILLARIOUS, it's a classic.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

many many many people have been doing there buisiness in mogadore,for many many many years.(still doesn't taste like the gulf to me)


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

Shorefishin said:


> I expected some p'ers but not dumpers...wow. I do use a gatorade bottle if I have too, I do not have rod envy, and lastly I feel bad for the residents of Akron who eventually drink this P water........
> 
> Makes launching the boat and getting wet so much more enjoyable now  Thanks


Lets not fish in the lake that supply akron no gas motors allowed thats bull but so akron cant taste our urine and poop would be much better dont flush the toilet without closing the seat lol lol lol Tooo many germs


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

When you gotta pi$$ you gotta pi$$ if you look and keep looking thats ur problem, not mine lol


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't believe this thing is still going. I can't believe that some people really think that there is that big of an issue with pi$$ in the water, but they will dump the pi$$ out of the bottle into the lake so they can reuse it. Hey, atleast my way I don't get any pi$$ on my hands.

And that video was freakin hillarious, I woke up my wife to see it. Hey honey, look at what I started.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

that WAS funny, i don't care who you are.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you guys like that video...Thanks for posting the link for me jlbrokaw..


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Now this is what the NEO fishing report is all about, a Public piss thread, thanks for the hilarious responses. I run the bilge pump often while fishing, but if you think that is bad Shorefishin, take a ride down to Edgewater where you can see the XL condoms and female applicators floating all over the place, while enjoying the stench of the poop plant, now that there is gross man!:doctor::doctor:


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

wish I could get this many responses while aking a fishing question.at least we know what is truely important........just kidd'n..


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

ProAngler said:


> Now this is what the NEO fishing report is all about, a Public piss thread, thanks for the hilarious responses. I run the bilge pump often while fishing, but if you think that is bad Shorefishin, take a ride down to Edgewater where you can see the XL condoms and female applicators floating all over the place, while enjoying the stench of the poop plant, now that there is gross man!:doctor::doctor:


those are size small


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

What the female applicators? ahahaha


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> i use a tide bottle on erie . the gatoraide bottles have too small an opening


lol. That was awesome.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

nothing better then hanging the monster out to pee in mother nature. The wind is good toooooo......


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

You know, urine is sterile when it comes out...so what's the problem? Funny thread though...


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

One of the best threads I have ever read! What do the pros on flw or bass do they have spectator boats all over?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't know if anyone's been in the porta-john lately - DON'T GO IN THERE. I opened the door, and decided to pee elsewhere. That's nasty! I swear there are as many pigs at Ladue as there are swimming around in the water. I'mm all for peeing off the boat!


----------

